

Show HN: Url Pretty Print - shearnie
http://urlprettyprint.com

======
richev
Nice idea, and a clean and simple implementation. Could it be enhanced (made
more pretty?) by using a nice monospaced font (e.g.
[https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Droid+Sans+Mono](https://www.google.com/fonts/specimen/Droid+Sans+Mono))
and giving the option of aligning query string parameters vertically by equals
sign?

